# Account on hold and under review.



## RobTheDriver (Mar 6, 2019)

What is the protocol when your account is on hold and under review?
After nearly 3k rides, this is a first for me. I tired calling Uber but they just said that someone would get a hold of me soon. It's been 5 days already. I'm planning on driving soon and am afraid that I won't be able to.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

One of the worst things Uber does...

Is sideline you when you least expect it...8>O

Has happened to me many times...

Especially around holidays...

Has cost me lots of money...

Rakos


----------



## RobTheDriver (Mar 6, 2019)

Rakos said:


> One of the worst things Uber does...
> 
> Is sideline you when you least expect it...8>O
> 
> ...


How long does this last? Do we just have to just sit and wait for them?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

So, it was you that was abusing the Destination Filters and refusing Service Animals.

Most likely a false claim that will count as a strike against you.



RobTheDriver said:


> How long does this last? Do we just have to just sit and wait for them?


Do you live near a hub where yo can try going in to get this resolved?


----------



## RobTheDriver (Mar 6, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> So, it was you that was abusing the Destination Filters and refusing Service Animals.
> 
> Most likely a false claim that will count as a strike against you.


That sucks!



FLKeys said:


> So, it was you that was abusing the Destination Filters and refusing Service Animals.
> 
> Most likely a false claim that will count as a strike against you.
> 
> ...


I actually do. Should I go in?


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

RobTheDriver said:


> That sucks!
> 
> 
> I actually do. Should I go in?


go in person to the Hub and find out what's going on, more than likely they will turn you right back on

Phone support will not help

RESOLVED


----------



## RobTheDriver (Mar 6, 2019)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> go in person to the Hub and find out what's going on, more than likely they will turn you right back on
> 
> Phone support will not help
> 
> RESOLVED


Awesome!!! Will this have an effect on my record or rating?


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

^^^ definitely not only paxholes can mess up you rating 

critical suport looks for patterns of behavior, if you were reported for say DUI while working over and over then it will be a problem.

try to press them for a reason and make sure you stop, if you did anything at all 
some pax will report a driver to get a free ride so it might not be anything at all

just go to the hub, act like a professional even if the reason for the hold is ridiculous and you will be fine


----------



## RobTheDriver (Mar 6, 2019)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> ^^^ definitely not only paxholes can mess up you rating
> 
> critical suport looks for patterns of behavior, if you were reported for say DUI while working over and over then it will be a problem.
> 
> ...


Will do! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

RobTheDriver said:


> Will do! Thanks for the advice!


Also tell them you have dashcam video of all your rides if they need to see it. (hopefully you do)


----------



## RobTheDriver (Mar 6, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Also tell them you have dashcam video of all your rides if they need to see it. (hopefully you do)


I actually don't have a dashcam, yet.


----------



## Uberlife2 (Sep 20, 2016)

RobTheDriver said:


> What is the protocol when your account is on hold and under review?
> After nearly 3k rides, this is a first for me. I tired calling Uber but they just said that someone would get a hold of me soon. It's been 5 days already. I'm planning on driving soon and am afraid that I won't be able to.


Did anything crazy happened recently with your riders. Did any if your riders were upset.


----------



## RobTheDriver (Mar 6, 2019)

Uberlife2 said:


> Did anything crazy happened recently with your riders. Did any if your riders were upset.


Returned phone with a fee and passenger throwing up are the only things I can recall. Oh and there was an ex husband who called to pick up his ex wife to bring her to his house. She was really drunk but was able to realize the address wasn't to her house. She quickly sent me to her place instead of the exes house. I wonder if the ex husband didn't like that and put in the complaint.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Get a Dash Cam. 

Problem Solved.


----------



## RobTheDriver (Mar 6, 2019)

Merc7186 said:


> Get a Dash Cam.
> 
> Problem Solved.


Valid point. I will purchase one very soon.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

it means you cant drive until they deactivate you. then youre back to not driving


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

RobTheDriver said:


> I actually don't have a dashcam, yet. :frown:


Your lack of dashcam is likely the cause of your situation. Dashcams are a huge deterent to false allegation from passengers.


----------



## UberEatsBikeDriver (Mar 15, 2019)

RobTheDriver said:


> I actually don't have a dashcam, yet. :frown:


omg no

im on a pedal bike and i got a go pro on at all times


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

RobTheDriver said:


> I actually don't have a dashcam, yet. :frown:


bluff, they won't ask to see it anyway. I have claimed to have footage several times now


----------



## RobTheDriver (Mar 6, 2019)

I finally got a phone call from Uber. It turns out that it was the ride with the drunk girl that her ex husband tried to Uber her home and instead she realized it and directed me to her house instead. She was fighting with the ex on her phone the whole ride. At the end it sound like he was upset and heading over to the girls house. He probably didn't like the fact that I listened to her and not him. They have the different locations for that ride and said that would help with the case. They also said that I should be back on tonight. I'm hopefully that its sooner than later because tonight is my regular night to drive. Thank you to everyone who gave me input on this matter. Since this was my first time with this, your input has help me tremendously.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

RobTheDriver said:


> What is the protocol when your account is on hold and under review?
> After nearly 3k rides, this is a first for me. I tired calling Uber but they just said that someone would get a hold of me soon. It's been 5 days already. I'm planning on driving soon and am afraid that I won't be able to.


Can you post Uber's message to you?


----------



## RobTheDriver (Mar 6, 2019)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Can you post Uber's message to you?


It just says "Thank you for speaking with me. As mentioned, we are investigating a report from one of your previous trips. We have temporarily restricted your account while we look into this. As soon as we have concluded our investigation, we will reach back out to you with an update."


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

RobTheDriver said:


> It just says "Thank you for speaking with me. As mentioned, we are investigating a report from one of your previous trips. We have temporarily restricted your account while we look into this. As soon as we have concluded our investigation, we will reach back out to you with an update."


Ask for compensation for lost earnings. Lesson learned, for anything serious, never waste your time with phone or email "support", always go to a hub. Even if you have you drive 100 miles.


----------



## RobTheDriver (Mar 6, 2019)

hanging in there said:


> Ask for compensation for lost earnings. Lesson learned, for anything serious, never waste your time with phone or email "support", always go to a hub. Even if you have you drive 100 miles.


The hub did nothing for me but refer to the rep messaging me on the app. I tried, but oh well. It is what it is. I need to invest in that camera. Not that they would have even used it. My account finally came back on after 5 days of being off.


----------

